# HERTZ DSK165.3 6.5" 2-WAY COMPONENT SPEAKER SYSTEM DSK165



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Hertz DSK165 3 6 5" 2 Way Component Speaker System DSK165 | eBay


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm running these in my vehicle now and I must say for a cheaper set I was blown away


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Brian_smith06 said:


> I'm running these in my vehicle now and I must say for a cheaper set I was blown away


Thanks for the in car review. Personally I have not listened to this speaker set so I cannot comment either way.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

It will be relisted on Tuesday, had a no pay on ebay.


----------

